# Coping with depression



## Rosa (Jul 23, 2006)

theres a commerical on tv and at talks about how depression hurts everyone...for me the tear jerker is the pic of the dog holding the ball with no one to throw it...thats me and my two... but how does depression affect you? and what are some of the ways you've learned to cope?
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## Halo (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: depression*

Rosa,

I read this post and seriously considered writing what I do to cope through the depression and anxiety but to be honest I don't think that it would be very positive and informative for anyone. So for now I am going to keep those things to myself and not post them. I do like the idea of your post however I just don't feel that I am in the right frame of mind tonight to post on this thread. I hope that I will feel better in a day or so and can come up with some helpful healthy ways for coping. Right now I would be too negative for that.

Thanks


----------



## Rosa (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: depression*

thats ok...do you feel like chatting?
in friendship
Rosa


----------



## Rosa (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: depression*

for me depression feels overwhelming. it seems to have a life of its own which drains my life completely. it changes the way i think and feel about myself and makes suicide seem appealing. I don't feel alot of the physical pains i've heard about but i do feel tired alot. Thankfully, i'm on meds that have made this go away and i'm very grateful for that. 
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## Halo (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: depression*

Hi Rosa,

I would love to stay and chat with you but as I previously said, I am not in the best frame of mind right now and I think that it would be best if I logged off and just went to bed. I would love to chat with you again another time though.

I hope you understand. Thanks for the offer though, it was very nice of you.


----------



## Rosa (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: depression*

no problem. I hope your feeling better and am sending safe hugs. 
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: depression*

Hi Rosa, i don't now if i am going to make any sense here, but here goes any way.

depression for me is a black hole, where nothing is right and everything is wrong, even living is wrong. like you suicide is appealing when in the real depths of depression. i ma on meds just like you and they have help enormously since i started them, but ihave a few probs that are creeping backa gain and so ow i fear that depression is making a comeback. maybe it isn't but it feels like it is.
i can sense that black hole as if it's beside me waiting to open up again. sometimes my thoughts are racing (again) but i just put it down to what is happenig rightnow and kinda go with the flow of them.  how do i cope or did i cope, not very well 1st time round (this yr) hopefully if it happens again i will cope better than before.

I found that coming here to this forum and writing or trying to at the time very helpful as the ppl here were so supportive and gave me lots to think about.
i still come here for the same reason, and if i can be supportive to others.

as i said at the outset, i don't now if this is making any sense. i hope it does.

nsa


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: depression*

Rosa, that commericial is a tear jerker, isn't it? I think for me, the children and the mom get to me. Worrying that I can't be the best mom I can be, not even a good mom at all. 

I think some of the good ways I've learned to cope are listening to upbeat, positive music, sitting outside (don't really feel like taking walks right now), looking for funny things on the internet, trying to avoid the news (news is super depressing), cleaning and scrubbing things, looking at pictures of things I love, remembering good times in my life (although sometimes that makes me sadder because so many people I loved have died), things like that. I try not to take on too much. Try to tell myself that it isn't my fault and that it's like any other illness and it's ok to get treatment and to eventually take medication. I really want to not be hard on myself over this. 

It isn't the fault of any of us. Believe that. 

I try to see the hope in the world. 

This forum helps me tremendously. 

(nsa, you make sense. You always do.  )


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 24, 2006)

i am struggling with what to do to get better. i know i need to rest but often the advice is to get out of bed too. i do get out of bed in the mornings but i get so tired i need to sleep. any pointers? i don't want to spend too much time in bed if that makes things worse, but i don't want to overdo it and wear myself out either.


----------



## Rosa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi janet, that is a tear jerker commerical isn't it? You've got some good ideas on coping with depression...could it be you've had some experience...don't you wish that wasn't true.... 
Nsa, I'm with you friend. Hows things today? I hope your feeling better today and less stressed about possibly going into a depression again. You've got a good plan though and that is to come here where so many people care about you. 
Baseballcap, I don't really have a right answer...or at least one I'm sure about...i would think getting a good 8 hours a night of sleep would be helpful perhaps with a nap mid day for an hour. 
In friendship
Rosa


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 25, 2006)

BBC: i'm wondering if you could possibly make a kind of time schedule for yourself, where you get up in the am, do whatever, take a nap, get up again, do someting else and nap again. get up again and then wait till regular bedtime before going back to bed. that way you are getting up, doing something to help take your mind off things and then resting up again,, a few times during the day.
it is important when you are exhausted to rest, i know my body was worn out for a long time and all i could do at the time was get out of bed and sit on the chair watching t.v. and come on here of course. 
if all you can do is to get up and sit down to be with your family, then that's exactly what u do ok. you have to do what is right for you. but as you pointed out, the advice so often is to get out of bed. well you can get out of bed and still rest.  take it easy my friend ok. Time is on your side now. and time is what's needed now.

nsa

Rosa: thank you for asking. i'm afraid it's the same old same old,, diff day..


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 25, 2006)

hi nsa thank you for the advice.

i'm worrying far too much about far too many things and it's hard to stop those thoughts. i'm worrying about not getting well. about the meds not working. today it's hard to eat. i want to get well so badly.

i am so sad.


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 25, 2006)

BBC: hello again,i can understand you worrying about the meds not working, but they take time too ti "kick in".. but you will feel a diff once they do.. 
we all want to get well bbc, and you know what?? *we will,* have patience with yourself and the meds.. easy for me to say.. i know..

why not write out your worrying thoughts.. maybe some of us here can help with them?? if not then at least you will have written them out and stopped them from circling your mind.

yes some days it can be hard to eat.. but try if u can, it's so important to keep the body healthy while the mind is healing.  maybe others here can offer you more sound advice on this ok.

and also being sad is okay too.. but i am sorry you feel that way, it's a lousy way to be feeling!

sorry i can't be more helpful, if i'm helpful at all.
thinking of you 
nsa


----------



## Rosa (Jul 25, 2006)

bbc...nsa has a good idea...perhaps writing about your concerns would help and others might have some useful feedback for you. 
It does take a while for meds to work-the waiting is the hardest part. 
In friendship
Rosa


----------

